# Entscheidungshilfe CUBE Stereo WLS oder GHOST Miss AMR 7500



## StSt (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
welches der folgenden Damenräder würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Zur engeren Auswahl stehen das CUBE Stereo WLS, Modell 2011, sowie das GHOST Miss Amr 7500.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem der Bikes?

Grüsse ins Forum


----------



## romana23 (2. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich hab das Cube Stereo WLS 2010. Macht auf Trails einen Mordsspass!
Bin letztes Jahr 'ne Menge Touren damit gefahren
und mein Fazit ist : super Bike!!

Einziges Manko: recht tief liegende Pedale.

Zum Ghost kann ich nichts sagen, nur das es im Test der Bike 7/2010 mit sehr gut beurteilt wurde. 

Es wurden sieben Lady Modelle getestet und ich kann Dir gerne die Berichte der beiden Bikes einscannen, wenn Du sie nicht schon hast?

Die Beurteilungen der drei Testerinnen klangen beim Cube a kleines bisserl besser. Außerdem war das Ghost Modell 2010 rosa und darauf steh ich gar nicht!!

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiccoli (2. Februar 2011)

huhu,

meine freundin fährt das ghost... 
ein ghost amr 5900 und das in der männerversion (sie ist ca. 1,75 cm)

sie ist vollkommen zufrieden mit dem rad - und das will was heißen! 
das ghost ist halt bissel sportlicher als das cube. 
von der geometrie werden sich beide nicht allzuviel tun. 
der uphill wird halt mit dem ghost etwas besser sein.

Ghost Miss AMR 7500​


----------



## Principiante (2. Februar 2011)

Hi STST!

Ich fahre das Ghost AMR 7500 und kann es Dir nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Ich bin 167cm und habe Rahmengröße 44, passt perfekt.Von der Geometrie und dem Handling des Bikes kann ich nur schwärmen! 
Ich liebe dieses Bike und wenn ich auch mal irgenwann ein Rad verkaufen würde, das Ghost bleibt mir defenitiv erhalten, solange ich radeln kann!








[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]


Wie es als "Miss" Version ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. und in rosa eek würde ich es nie nehmen, oder umlakieren. Ich halte nicht allzu viel von den "_Miss_" Bikes, egal welcher Firma, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache, genau wie die Farbe und jedem selber überlassen.


Hoffe konnte Dir helfen, wenn Du fragen hast, nur zu! Wenn Du in der Nähe wohnen würdest, könntest Du es gerne mal probefahren.


LG, Principiante!


----------



## trhaflhow (2. Februar 2011)

Bist du denn so klein, dass dir " nur" ein Lady Bike passt?
Ist zwar in den letzten Jahren etwas besser geworden, aber meist ist, wie oben schon erwähnt die Farbe besch..... Und die Ausstattung ist meist auch schlechter als vergleichbare " Unisex" mtbkes
Wichtig ist, dass DU dich auf dem Bike wohlfühlst



StSt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welches der folgenden Damenräder würdet Ihr empfehlen?
> Zur engeren Auswahl stehen das CUBE Stereo WLS, Modell 2011, sowie das GHOST Miss Amr 7500.
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem der Bikes?
> ...


----------



## chayenne06 (2. Februar 2011)

hmm
ist sicherlich auch ne frage der optik? ob lieber blau-weiß oder rot-weiß?

und komponenten vergleich? das stereo hat ne rock shox revelation gabel, das amr ne fox. meiner meinung nach hat das stereo die bessere bremse (formula R1) gegenüber dem amr.

das stereo hat wohl mehr federweg. kommt auch drauf an was du mit fahren magst? 
ich hatte das stereo von 2009, zum fahren super. bergauf (federgabel runter) ging das dann auch relativ problemlos ;-) und bergab-ein traum!! da kannste so richtig gas geben.

denke die geben sich beide nicht viel. was sagt denn dein herz ? ;-)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Februar 2011)

An dem Ghost würde mich stören, dass man die Gabel nicht absenken kann. Bergauf ist das einfach angenehmer. Ob die Bremse besser ist, weiß ich nicht, es gibt auch Leute, die mit der Formula Probleme haben. Ein Stereo würde ich mir jedoch persönlich nie kaufen, weil der Dämpfer echt an der dümmsten Stelle sitzt, die man dafür finden kann und wirklich permanent mit Dreck beschossen wird. Das Cube hat m.M.n. die besseren Laufräder und vernünftige, dem Einsatzzweck entsprechende Reifen drauf. Allerdings dürften das angegebene Gewicht ziemlich geschönt sein.
Wie Ghost zu einer Überstandshöhe von 72cm mit einem Steuerrohr von 135mm kommt, würde mich interessieren, das kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen.
Hast du beide Bikes probegefahren? Davon würde ich es abhängig machen, auf welchem ich mich wohler fühle.


----------



## MissQuax (4. Februar 2011)

*Mich wÃ¼rden die Fox-Federelemente im Ghost abschrecken!*

Habe in meinem Cube Stereo von 2008 ein Fox-Fahrwerk und nur Ãrger damit. Nach 14 Monaten und nur knapp Ã¼ber 700 km (davon 3/4 softe Trails) war der DÃ¤mpfer undicht. Wurde von Toxoholic nicht auf Garantie gemacht, weil ich nicht die jÃ¤hrliche Wartung habe machen lassen. Die ist zum Garantieerhalt Pflicht, EGAL wieviel km das Bike im Jahr gelaufen ist - und wenn's nur 10 km sind! 

Ein paar Monate (und keine weiteren 100 Km) spÃ¤ter fing der rechte Gabelholm an zu Ã¶len - hier gleiches Spiel: keine jÃ¤hrliche Wartung = keine Garantie.

Die Wartungskosten: ca. 230 EUR (!!!) (Servicepreise bei Toxoholic: RP 23 = â¬ 106,-- / 32er Talas = â¬ 124,--). Das empfinde ich als unverschÃ¤mt!!! 

AuÃerdem hÃ¶rt man immer wieder Negatives Ã¼ber Toxoholic - die finden fast immer einen Grund, Garantiereparaturen abzulehnen. Wurde die Wartung gemacht, war bei einem Defekt eben "Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãige" Beanspruchung schuld - sowas leiten die dann gerne aus eigentlich normalen Gebrauchsspuren und Verschmutzung ab!

Mit meinen Rock Shox Gabeln (Reba + Sid) und meiner Marzocchi (66) hatte ich noch nie Probleme - und da ist so gut wie gar nichts (auÃer SÃ¤ubern der Standrohre und Dichtringe) gemacht worden! Meine Ã¤lteste Reba (von 2007) hat schon tausende von Kilometern auf dem Buckel, ist nie gewartet worden, ist das ganze Jahr im Einsatz, bei brÃ¼tender Hitze, eisiger KÃ¤lte, Regen, Schlamm, Schnee, Salz: sie funktioniert und ist dicht!   

Vielleicht sind die Fox-Fahrwerke einen kleinen Tick besser (mir fÃ¤llt's nicht auf, komme mit allen gut zurecht), aber da pfeif ich drauf bei dem oben geschilderten "Kundenservice"! Mir kommt so ein Kram nach MÃ¶glichkeit nicht mehr ins Haus.

Ach ja, und mit meinem "alten" Stereo bin ich Ã¼brigens ansonsten sehr glÃ¼cklich - das "kann was"! 

Edit: Habe gerade gesehen, daÃ im Stereo immer noch der RP 23 verbaut wird ...   aber wenigstens ist da ne RS-Gabel drin.


----------



## Principiante (4. Februar 2011)

...man, da hab ich ja GlÃ¼ck.  :Modell 2007

Mein Ghost AMR 7500 hat die Revelation 426 Air U-Turn+Poplock verbaut, 130mm- auf 100mm absenkbar. (Allerdings war ich von der nicht so angetan, 3x reklamiert, voll geÃ¶lt! War aber bekannt, bei dem Jahrgang...) Soll angeblich eine Super Gabel sein.
Auch ansonsten ist es Top ausgestattet.
Komplette XT Gruppe
NN Reifen mit DT XR 4,2 Swiss Felgen
Ja, dann hatte ich noch GlÃ¼ck mit dem Preis- Vorjahresmodell(1800â¬ anstatt 2200.-â¬!) 
Wollte es aber auch unbedingt in Schwarz.

@Pfadfinderin: meins' hat laut Angabe auch eine ÃberstandshÃ¶he von 720mm bei einer SteuerrohrlÃ¤nge von 135mm ?  Werd mal nachmessen.


----------



## Palatina (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich bin mit meinem Ghost (2009er Modell mit "Knick" im Oberrohr) super zufrieden. Vor allen Dingen die Wendigkeit und das Handling ist super. Mit meiner Fox-Gabel hatte ich auch bisher noch keine Probleme.
Die fehlende Absenkfunktion hat mich auch noch nie gestört. (Bin aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie in den Genuss gekommen, so ne Gabel zu testen).

Hilfreich beim Bergauffahren finde ich jedoch den blockierbaren Fox-Dämpfer.

Fazit: Ich hab den Kauf bisher noch nicht bereut!

Grüsse
palatina


----------



## chris4711 (7. Februar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Wie es als "Miss" Version ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. und in rosa eek würde ich es nie nehmen, oder umlakieren.


Das ist kein rosa, sondern 'purple' = lila 
'Sie' war ab dem ersten Anblick begeistert - also nicht von mir sondern v Seite 136 des aktuellen Ghost Katalog  > besser als das babyblau bei einigen Cube WLS dachte ich mir u habs der Freundin bestellt < aber (haste ja schon erwähnt) ist wie alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

